# new craftsman pro with 22" tires



## CraftZ71 (May 5, 2017)

please advise - I'm in the market for a new Craftsman Lawn Tractor, I prefer 46" mower deck for my property very tight around house, flower beds . . . 
I however prefer the biggest size tractor (wheelbase 40" ). the 22" Tires only come on the bigger tractors
if need be I will order bigger wheels/tires ? or possibly order with out Mower deck ? may not allow.
Sears will not allow ala'cart type ordering ( Separate ) mower deck- other size.
Thoughts ? thank you for the help :

Craftsman Pro Series 54" 26 HP V-Twin Kohler Garden Tractor Hydrostatic

Description Item # 07127055000P Model # 27055

Specifications

Product Specifications
Dimensions:
Item Weight :
750 (lbs.)
Overall Item Dimensions:
74" x 61" x 48"
Wheelbase :
40 (in.)
Cutting Deck & Blade:
Cutting Positions:
12
Mulch Kit Included:
Sold Separately
Number of Cutting Blades:
3
Anti-Scalp Gauge Wheels:
Yes
Deck Thickness :
11 (Gauge)
Number of Deck Anti-Scalp Gauge Wheels:
4
Blade Width :
18 (in.)
Cutting Width :
54 (In.)
Blade Type:
Steel
Blade Material:
Steel
Cutting Deck Material:
Steel
Cutting Deck Nose Roller:
Yes
Cutting Height Adjustment Type:
Hand Lever
Cutting Height Minimum :
1 (in.)
Cutting Height Maximum :
4 (in.)
Deckwash System:
Yes
Controls and Features:
Cruise Control:
Yes
Blade Lift:
Manual
Blade Engagement Type:
Electric
Product Overview:
General Warranty:
2 Year unit/5 year frame/lifetime front axle
Commercial/Residential:
Residential
Terrain Type:
Flat
Terrain Type:
Uneven
Terrain Type:
Hilly
Terrain Type:
Obstacles
Chassis:
Front Axle Material:
Cast iron
Frame Type:
Welded Channel
Step Thru Frame:
Yes
Number of Wheels:
4
Frame Material:
Steel
Drive System:
Number of Forward Speeds:
Infinite
Steering Type:
Conventional
Number of Reverse Speeds:
Infinite
Shifter Location:
Pedal control
Transmission Type:
Hydrostatic Automatic
Turning Radius :
5 (in.)
Maximum Forward Speed :
5.5 (mph)
Maximum Reverse Speed :
3 (mph)
Mow in Reverse:
Yes
Turn Tight:
Yes
Motor-Engine:
Horsepower:
26
Engine Lubrication System:
Full pressure
Engine Brand:
Kohler(r)
Number of Cylinders:
2
Cooling System Type:
Air Cooled
Engine Displacement :
747 (cc)
Engine Cycles:
4-cycle
Wheels & Tires:
Rear Tire Size:
22" x 9.5" Square
Front Tire Size:
16" x 6.5" Square
Accessory or Attachment:
Accepts Bagger:
Yes
Snow Blade or Thrower Capable:
Snow thrower
Snow Blade or Thrower Capable:
Snow blade
Ground-Engaging Attach.:
Yes
Dozer Blade Capable:
Yes
Hauling Equipment:
Heavy Hauling
2 Bin Bagger Part Number:
#24080
Bag Kit Included:
No
Fuel System:
Fuel Capacity :
3 (gal.)
Fuel Gauge Location:
On Tank
Fuel Type:
Gasoline
Gauge Accessory:
Battery Ammeter:
No
Hour Meter:
Yes
Gauges:
Yes
Convenience Features:
Cup Holder:
Yes
Headlights:
Yes
Power Steering:
None
Speed Control:
Foot pedal
Certifications:
Location:
All other
CARB Compliant:
Not Compliant with Cali. Air Resource Board
Seat:
Adjustable Seat:
Yes
Arm Rests:
Yes


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome,CraftZ71 !
I moved your post to the proper forum , so it can get better replies.
Welcome to the Tractor Forum !
Can you post the model # of the tractor?
It will help in determining which tires/wheels will work .


----------



## CraftZ71 (May 5, 2017)

Is there any body out there ?

P. Floyd


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That isn't the model number we need .
Somewhere (under the seat,or on frame) there's a label that has the model and serial #'s.
Those are the ones that you need to look up parts ,or,in this case,see which parts will fit,or not.


----------



## CraftZ71 (May 5, 2017)

Craftsman Pro Series 54" 26 HP V-Twin Kohler Garden Tractor Hydrostatic

Description Item # 07127055000P Model # 27055

Specifications

Product Specifications
Dimensions:
Item Weight :
750 (lbs.)
Overall Item Dimensions:
74" x 61" x 48"
Wheelbase :
40 (in.)
Cutting Deck & Blade:
Cutting Positions:
12
Mulch Kit Included:
Sold Separately
Number of Cutting Blades:
3
Anti-Scalp Gauge Wheels:
Yes
Deck Thickness :
11 (Gauge)
Number of Deck Anti-Scalp Gauge Wheels:
4
Blade Width :
18 (in.)
Cutting Width :
54 (In.)
Blade Type:
Steel
Blade Material:
Steel
Cutting Deck Material:
Steel
Cutting Deck Nose Roller:
Yes
Cutting Height Adjustment Type:
Hand Lever
Cutting Height Minimum :
1 (in.)
Cutting Height Maximum :
4 (in.)
Deckwash System:
Yes
Controls and Features:
Cruise Control:
Yes
Blade Lift:
Manual
Blade Engagement Type:
Electric
Product Overview:
General Warranty:
2 Year unit/5 year frame/lifetime front axle
Commercial/Residential:
Residential
Terrain Type:
Flat
Terrain Type:
Uneven
Terrain Type:
Hilly
Terrain Type:
Obstacles
Chassis:
Front Axle Material:
Cast iron
Frame Type:
Welded Channel
Step Thru Frame:
Yes
Number of Wheels:
4
Frame Material:
Steel
Drive System:
Number of Forward Speeds:
Infinite
Steering Type:
Conventional
Number of Reverse Speeds:
Infinite
Shifter Location:
Pedal control
Transmission Type:
Hydrostatic Automatic
Turning Radius :
5 (in.)
Maximum Forward Speed :
5.5 (mph)
Maximum Reverse Speed :
3 (mph)
Mow in Reverse:
Yes
Turn Tight:
Yes
Motor-Engine:
Horsepower:
26
Engine Lubrication System:
Full pressure
Engine Brand:
Kohler(r)
Number of Cylinders:
2
Cooling System Type:
Air Cooled
Engine Displacement :
747 (cc)
Engine Cycles:
4-cycle
Wheels & Tires:
Rear Tire Size:
22" x 9.5" Square
Front Tire Size:
16" x 6.5" Square
Accessory or Attachment:
Accepts Bagger:
Yes
Snow Blade or Thrower Capable:
Snow thrower
Snow Blade or Thrower Capable:
Snow blade
Ground-Engaging Attach.:
Yes
Dozer Blade Capable:
Yes
Hauling Equipment:
Heavy Hauling
2 Bin Bagger Part Number:
#24080
Bag Kit Included:
No
Fuel System:
Fuel Capacity :
3 (gal.)
Fuel Gauge Location:
On Tank
Fuel Type:
Gasoline
Gauge Accessory:
Battery Ammeter:
No
Hour Meter:
Yes
Gauges:
Yes
Convenience Features:
Cup Holder:
Yes
Headlights:
Yes
Power Steering:
None
Speed Control:
Foot pedal
Certifications:
Location:
All other
CARB Compliant:
Not Compliant with Cali. Air Resource Board
Seat:
Adjustable Seat:
Yes
Arm Rests:
Yes

Thank you


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The deck size is going to be pretty much "one - size offered"since most buyers prefer the wider decks.,and it wouls seem Craftsman doesn't offer a smaller deck,for it.
Trying to use a smaller deck,could be a headache,due to differences in mounting, belts,etc. ,as well as possibly voiding any warranty.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Go shop a good zero turn mower. You won't regret it.

Look at the following reviews.

[URL="http://www.sears.com/craftsman-pro-series-54inch-26-hp-v-twin/p-07127055000P?plpSellerId=Sears&prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3"[/URL]


----------

